# Touchosc, workflow and layouts sharing



## jgarciaserra (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi!
I've just started to use Touchosc with Cubase 7, VEP5 and Kontakt.
I am totally newbie with touchosc. I use Cubase IC Pro to control Cubase and it's great. Now it's time to control keyswitching, CC's and other stuff with touchosc. 
How is your workflow-layout?
Can touchosc reflects the data changes or it's only an input device?
Do you have to change "instrument layout" manually on iPad or it can recognize the channel you're working on?

Excuse my English level. :cry:


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 8, 2013)

Here's a little preview of the touchosc layout I'm programming to control my new template.

Spitfire Albion and Solo strings, Adagio FULL, VSL woodwinds etc
I'll share it if anybody it's interested.
Please, share yours!


----------



## dgburns (May 8, 2013)

some great work here.I am intrigued about the idea of linking the mod and expr together as you did.I write both in one at a time.could be a big time saver.

I take it the pads on the left trigger the artics.nice and clean layout.

I did alot of programming in touchosc,but have since moved on to lemur.not sure if what I've got would be interesting as a result.lemur does have the ability to create menu tabs,so you can cut down on the number of pages.can't seem to wrap my head around having one page per library.would have too many pages to make navigating practical.

unless someone has a solution?


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 9, 2013)

Yes, too many pages... I think it's a problem. But for this purpose I've a "master" keyswitching page. Layout is started from a Blake Ewing ones. 

New ideas and examples welcome. About Lemur, think it worth its price? Can do macros?


----------



## dgburns (May 9, 2013)

a master keyswitch?

It looked like you've got the libraries separated out.How are you accomplishing this?

As for lemur,it is a much more powerful tool then touchosc imo,but the scripting is something to learn,and I've just scratched the surface.quite deep actually,and there are examples in the user library you can dissect and learn from.For me,I'll go only so far because I need to get on with the music,but if you have time,it is worth it.I also like the look of it as well.

Can it do macros?...depends on what you mean,you can script multiple things to happen at once,so yes,but it does have some limitations.far deeper than touchosc,and you can address multiple computers at the same time,if that's interesting to you.I'll try and post something.quite in over my head with work at the moment,so please be patient with my tardiness...


----------



## muk (May 9, 2013)

Great idea to share templates. For VSL stuff somebody is already selling his Lemur and Touchosc templates:

http://www.midimockup.com/


----------



## dgburns (May 9, 2013)

one page in lemur


----------



## dgburns (May 9, 2013)

same page-different menu selected


----------



## dgburns (May 9, 2013)

here is another page entirely,this one is mainly for midi commands,some macro strings,the column on the left is screensets,tho one on the right opens the tabbed windows in Logic.Most will toggle,which is nice.This is the look of one of three skins in Lemur.There is also the "classic look" and a few others.


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 9, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 9, 2013)

I've made this extremely handy one for my iphone, that allows me to control ccs pretty quickly and easily on my Spitfire libraries...

I'm happy to upload to my site, if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## muk (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry to necrobump, but having a new android tablet, I'd be interested in touchosc templates  If anybody's willing to share, that is.


----------



## patrickpuszko (Oct 12, 2013)

I would reaaally love to check out your handy preset, Blake o-[][]-o


----------



## Ale8ory (Oct 12, 2013)

Is there a touchOSC pitchbend solution? I've emailed them a couple times to no avail.


----------

